# My kitchen before and after



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The link Greg supplied for images is so easy I thought I would post a few of the work I did on my kitchen. It's only half done (and who knows when the other half might get finished  ) But I thought I would post them since it's so easy now!
First pic is the house right after we moved in.

Next is Getting a little closer with new furniture.

And there is the mostly finished product.

Next there is the door we put in that used to be an old window frame that was in the garage when we bought the house.

And lastly the other corner.
 
If I ever get the rest done I'll post pics then. At some point I'll provide a link if anyone wants to see the step by step production.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Good move not keeping the old wallpaper; that first pic is one of the few examples in the world of a Budweiser sign classing up a room!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Very nice improvements. Did you do your kitchen as well, or was that a Freudian slip?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That's really nice man. Glad you took down the wallpaper.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Chrose,

Nice work.

I love your Jennifer Garant.

I collect her too.
Great minds think alike


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Lovely, Chrose! Thanks for posting your photos. I'm not worth a darn when it comes to decorating, but your dining room looks like it's worthy of your food.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd have killed for that first kitchen compared to the one in my house when I bought it. I'll see if I can find some before photos...

Phil


----------

